# Change Your Passwords!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

8.4 Billion Passwords Hacked, Leaked Online. Check to See if Yours Is Among Them. ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily


Mainstream media’s malfeasance is well-documented and usually pertains to their leftist political bias. But a recent huge hack of passwords and subsequent dump of those passwords online has been given limited coverage. This is both inexplicable and inexcusable. First and foremost, you can check...




thelibertydaily.com





Read this and change your passwords. Better yet, change your passwords and then read this.

Hackers have put 8.4 billion passwords out there.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Not really keen on entering my email addy and passwords into websites launched through links....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Any app or site you use that allows two-factor authentication, enable it ASAP.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Any app or site you use that allows two-factor authentication, enable it ASAP.


A few months ago, hackers tried to get into one account I have. They tried 123 times. How do I know that? This particular site has 2 factor verification and I got 123 notices on my phone. They didn't get in but I changed my password anyhow.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It seems that I have to change passwords on a somewhat regular basis. I have also had my debit card info stolen 3 times and my credit card info stolen 2 times the past 6 years. One incident occurred when my info was stolen from Gunmag Warehouse. They never even acknowledge this. A reason I do not do any business with them any more.
I have two monitoring services in play. They monitor my email address, SSN, etc....One also notifies me when and if my email address with passwords have been compromised and displayed on the Dark Web.
Remember the Chinese hack of the Fed Govt about 5 years ago? My info from being a VA employee was stolen. I have ID Care monitoring through the Fed Govt for 10 years due to that.
As already stated, two factor log-ins should be used whenever possible.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I have a few silly questions. I typed the password "password" into the site, and it says;










So am I to understand that this ONE site has a list of 988,131,959 'stolen' passwords? And 1,969,083 of them are 'password'? If so, aren't they, well, kinda like...... _admitting they have said ill-gotten booty_?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I own my own website - so I have my own address I do not use google or yahoo or other FREE emails

I highly recommend going to lonex.com and buying your own web domain and set up your own email

I use thunderbird as the email client


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I have a few silly questions. I typed the password "password" into the site, and it says;
> 
> View attachment 113723
> 
> ...


The site linked to, which has the email and password checkers, does indeed have the list. The list was made available online to anyone who knows where to find it. The site put a search interface on top of the list without exposing the list.


----------

